# recommendation on aquarium test kit?



## jamal6008 (Apr 22, 2014)

Hi

I have a beginner's aquarium test kit that I have been using for a long time now. The problem with them is that it is really hard to tell the exact level due to the large gaps such as 0-0.25 ppm for ammonia or 0-5 ppm for nitrates.

I am looking to buy a new test kit that shows ammonia and nitrate levels accurately without having big gaps such as this. I have been looking at Salifert kits. Has anyone used them or anything better?


----------



## Emmh (May 13, 2014)

API Master Test Kit is what I use it's great


----------



## jamal6008 (Apr 22, 2014)

I already am using that. Its a good kit but I don't like the fact that it only tells me the level in 0.25 ppm intervals for ammonia and 5 ppm interval for nitrate. I would like to know the levels a bit more accurately for example 0.1 ppm for ammonia. Any other recommendations?


----------



## jamal6008 (Apr 22, 2014)

I have ordered Seachem MultiTest Ammonia kit. It is rated highly than API test kit and measures both NH3 and NH4 levels. The result chart gives you flexibility to see the ammonia levels of less than 0.25 ppm. I shall post a review once I have tested this kit.


----------

